# Best In ear headphones under Rs.800



## Linkeloed (Mar 22, 2014)

Hello digit community! I am buying a pair of in ear headphones and I am on a tight budget and want a decent one as low as possible. So far I have Creative EP 630 in mind. Is it good enough or can you suggest some better ones?


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Mar 23, 2014)

Soundmagic ES18


----------



## The Incinerator (Mar 23, 2014)

EP630 is a bass monster,it kills all aspects of music except the bass. ES18 or a Cowon EM1 is a better choice.


----------



## sushovan (Mar 23, 2014)

Soundmagic ES18, simply the best IEM under 1K.


----------



## TheHumanBot (Mar 23, 2014)

ES18 but no mic.


----------



## Linkeloed (Mar 23, 2014)

TheHumanBot said:


> ES18 but no mic.



Dont care about the mic, its just for music. em18 and cowon em1 both seems good to me but em18 is cheaper and seems good. I am ready to spend more for better but is the Cowon EM1 worth the money?


----------



## ZTR (Mar 23, 2014)

EM1 has better build quality than ES18


----------



## The Incinerator (Mar 23, 2014)

And sound even better if amped!


----------



## Linkeloed (Mar 23, 2014)

The lowest price of ES18 I could find is Rs.575 and that of EM1 is Rs.705, should I go with the cheaper one? I want it as low as possible. How much is the quality difference between those?


----------



## flyingcow (Mar 24, 2014)

ES18!!!!


----------



## The Incinerator (Mar 24, 2014)

If you have to go with the cheapest get the ES18. The EM1 has better build and better sound when amped or played with a powerfull device anyday. I personally prefer the Cowons tonality. Though both are great for the price they come.


----------

